# Radeon 9600 abnormalities



## Radbasdard (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello all

I've been having a problem with my computer and I believe it is related to my video card, a gigabyte 9600 pro. Every so often for no reason my computer will restart, no warning, no error. I don't believe heat is an issue. Nor is a virus, i've checked. When using ATItool i'll let the 3d window run and it'll take teh fps readings. They jump a lot. They go from 97 to 108. Highest then lowest. I can't find a reason for this, coudl someone help me out? My system specs are:

Pentium 4 3.0 GHZ
512 Mb Ram (PC 3200)
80 gig hard drive
Gigabyte Radeon 9600 pro
Mother board with the intel 865 chipset (made by gigabyte)


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 28, 2004)

jumping fps are not an indicator for an unstable system 

did you overclock your pc?


----------

